# Our Steer is Here!



## Baymule

Our steer was delivered today. He was born last October, 2019. He has a slaughter date in March 2021. He is half Charolais and half Hereford. We named him Goldie.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

He's looks good!


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan what do you think of him? I'm kinda excited to have him. Been a long time since I had cattle. Won't keep him long, but I'm happy to have him.


----------



## farmerjan

Nice looking animal.  Looks like he stands pretty square on his legs, straight back,  alert but not "looking for a way out" face.  If he were my heifer, he would be on the short list to keep as a replacement.  
The her/char cross will give you decent growth from the char, with a little more fleshing out from the hereford.  If he is about 10 months, then you will be butchering at about 16-17 months... hopefully he will "finish enough" to get some good marbling in the steaks.  That is going to be a little young for the full marbling... especially since the char is a growthier breed and would finish better at about 22-26 months.  He will be tender when you do take him.  Since he is going to be what we call "dry lotted" since there isn't much grass... make sure you grain him well so his growth does not stagnate.... you want him gaining 2-3 lbs a day for the best weight conversion and to put the most taste into the meat.  It isn't going to be cheap meat, but it will be meat that you know where it came from.  And if I remember rightly, you are making out like a bandit with the exchange of lamb???? That steer here is worth 1.45 or more live weight.... so I am guessing he is in the 6-700 lb range now.... so you are looking at an animal that is worth between 800 and 900 .... the hereford crosses are not discounted as much down in the south as they are up here.... because they make a good cross for y'all with the chars and the brahma - "eared" cattle...
I think you did pretty good.  Too bad you aren't set up to keep him another 4-6 months for more weight and a better finish to the carcass.... But then again, you might like the milder tasting, and less marbling/fat of the younger animal.  Herefords do marble up well, so you might just have the best situation.  Looking forward to how well he grows.
Did the farmer give you a weight?  or an idea of what he thinks he weighs?  It is hard to tell from here.... and char crosses tend to fool you weight wise.  I always think they weigh more than they do when they are younger as they have more frame.... then they  start to fill out and they hit the scales heavier than I think as they carry their weight well.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks @farmerjan, I value your opinion. Russell has been feeding him about 7 pounds a day and free choice hay. I didn't ask him what he thought the steer might weigh. If he was a heifer, he would have joined the herd, for sure. He is very calm, not high headed and stupid crazy. Russell weaned him and has kept him lotted since. He is also feeding out a steer for his own freezer. He proposed swapping chicken for him keeping the steer fed and I jumped on that deal like a duck on a June bug. He originally was going to wean the steer and turn him back out on grass until we were ready for him. So I am feeding 10 Cornish Cross chickens on buttermilk fermented feed for Russell. I'd say that was a darn good swap. 

Haha, as the garden is winding down, Ringo is with the ewes taking care of business, the pigs are gone, the 45 Cornish will be slaughtered in October and I am looking forward to less of a schedule, here comes the steer. At least he won't be needy, just plenty of hay, feed and clean water. We are looking at running a temporary fence across the pipeline, then we can open the gate to his pen and open the back gate to pasture #2. The sheep have grazed down the bermuda, but there is still plenty left. The fescue and clovers will make a nice pasture in February/March, so he would get a little grazing. Eh. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Mini Horses

I like Goldie. But -- too cute a name.   He's  more masculine than that.

Passed a field of heavy bred Fall calving cows yesterday.  They were a combo of Char & Angus.  A nice looking herd!   One cow looked like she was carrying a litter       Talking huge belly!  

Of course, made me want one -- but, not going there!   You know -- first a beef, then a heifer, then AI for another calf, then another before that one is old enough to butcher, then -- oh, why not a milker....I can get carried away!!!    Nope.  Will buy my beef and milk my goats.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Looks good


----------



## Baymule

Getting Goldie to eat feed has been rather interesting. I put pellets in the trough and he wouldn't eat them. Oh, he knew the sound of feed being poured out and he was interested, but nope, not eating that. When I run into a stump with an animal, I try to look at things from their view. Ok, so Goldie doesn't like the trough? It must be because he is not going to eat from anything that smells like pigs. So I got a rubber tub and put feed in it, same thing. Nope. Not having it, it was used by chickens. Cleaning it did no good, he wasn't having it.  Ok Goldie you win. I got my cordless Hitachi circle saw and cut the top off a blue plastic barrel, making a tub about 18" deep. I scrubbed it, Cloroxed it and left it soaking in Clorox water for a couple of hours. Then I rinsed it over and over, left it in the sunshine for several hours to air out good. I carried it to his pen, poured feed in it and was rewarded by him coming up to the fence and digging in. Bingo! Goldie moos when he hears my voice. He is friendly, but stand offish, which is good. Don't want a crazy steer or one that wants to be a pet and knock me down.


----------



## farmerjan

All according to what they are used to.  And you are right, smells do put some animals off... some don't seem to care.  But he knows what he is supposed to be eating out of ...... get with the program new owner !!!!!
 Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## thistlebloom

That's funny! You got yourself an OCD fastidious steer.  

I'm no judge of cattle conformation but he looks correct to my untrained eye.
Handsome, good minded fella!


----------



## Baymule

Goldie got his own round bale yesterday.  He’s been bawling at me to bring him more hay! LOL Now he has plenty.  BUT-he is finicky! He bawled at me this morning as soon as he heard my voice when I spoke to the dogs. He wasn’t eating his hay! 

I took his pellets and dumped them in his preferred blue barrel feeder LOL. I left the walk through gate open, it doesn’t open into the Pig Palace, just to the side of the pen. Sentry was on my heels until I walked through the little gate, then he sat down. What a good dog! I invited him and he came through the gate. 

Then I went around to the 12’ gate and went in the pen. Goldie is used to me now and is very calm. He just kept eating his pellets. The bale was wrapped, stored outside, and had a few layers of yukky hay for an OCD finicky steer, so I pulled them off. Stinkin’ spoilt steer!


----------



## Baymule

I use a 3 pound coffee can for  a feed scoop. I have been feeding him 1 can twice a day, then upped it to 1 and 1/4th can, now I am to 1 and 1/2 a can. He licks it up and waits at his feed tub for me to pour it in.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Beautiful coloring! @Baymule - are you all going to get the hide tanned?


----------



## Baymule

HomesteaderWife said:


> Beautiful coloring! @Baymule - are you all going to get the hide tanned?


Probably not. I don't know where I'd send it to be tanned. Could you do it and what would you charge? He is so pretty and fluffy like a fuzzy teddy bear.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Baymule - I don't have the resources yet to tan cows  They're so gigantic and heavy to work, and I don't have enough space to plump and shave them for a proper tanning sadly. (I don't think I will be able to even tan deer this year as the old workshop that's been in the family was hit by a tree and collapsed in). Sometimes you can talk to a taxidermist locally who has a tannery connection- sometimes they'll send hides off for professional tanning.

https://www.topoftexastaxidermy.com/prices.html  - - Tanning Prices: Cattle  $26/ Square Ft as an example

http://truelifetaxidermy.org/Price-List - - $15 per square foot

Both are Texas based companies. Alot of people have nice hides tanned for rugs or tanned to craft with- especially if you have a nice color/fond animal you liked.


----------



## Baymule

Goldie has been steadily growing. He went through the first round bale of hay and is on the second one. He wasted a lot of the first one. So we went to Tractor Supply and bought 2 hog panels. Cut them in half and used 3 pieces to make a hay feeder. One side is the Pig Palace, so now he can’t walk on it.

He is up to 2 coffee cans of feed twice a day. He also is not afraid of me and expects me to feed him. Now when I need to dump his water tub and clean it, I have BJ go in the pen with me. Goldie doesn’t know him and is wary. He backs off. NOT going in thereby myself. If I walk down the fence, Goldie runs up to the fence. Maybe he’s being friendly, maybe he wants feed or maybe he just wants to run me down. Don’t want to find out. LOL


----------



## Baymule

Haha, picture went from not loading to loading twice. Oh well.


----------



## farmerjan

He's not trying to run you down.... he knows you feed him and he is just wanting his feed when he sees you.  They can't realize that they seem threatening when they associate you with feed and come for it.  
The kick out,  that time, is a reaction to you either startling him when he was concentrating on his feed... or just a "this is my feed and my space, no tresspassing"..... they do that.  
He will be more "baby beef" than a finished out beef.  He still has more growing to do to "finish" as a true full size beef.... but he will be tender.  
Yes, they will waste hay if they have a chance to get to the whole bale,  pull it out to find the very best piece to eat, and then they can lay on the rest for a nice bed..... they don't get that it costs you money.


----------



## Baymule

I figured it is more the feed can that he is demanding, he does love to eat. That's good, we are gonna love to eat him. LOL


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Baymule said:


> I figured it is more the feed can that he is demanding, he does love to eat. That's good, we are gonna love to eat him. LOL


He is so adorable and I've enjoyed reading along. Knowing what he ate and how he was treated, he's going to taste way better than any meat I buy from the grocery store!


----------



## Baymule

He won


Madhouse Pullet said:


> He is so adorable and I've enjoyed reading along. Knowing what he ate and how he was treated, he's going to taste way better than any meat I buy from the grocery store!


He won't be the dark red heavy beef, because he will be young, the meat will be a lighter color. The last home raised beef I had was years ago, from a young steer. The meat was so tender, I could poke my finger through the steaks. I'm really looking forward to this!

Our DD and family are getting half of Goldie. They finally bought a freezer. They also have decided they want half a pig in August. I think I am converting them to real food...... LOL They always get chicken, they usually only want the breast.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Where I live any taxidermist will tan hides or send them out. People get deer hides tanned pretty often here.

Goldie is looking good, Not much longer now. I keep looking at our cows and thinking.....are they growing? Cows grow so slowly, esp diary it seems. No matter how much grain they get they still look thin and I hate it.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks @misfitmorgan. Goldie is gaining nicely. I'm ready for some BEEF. While we raise chicken, pork and lamb, nothing takes the place of beef. I haven't had cattle for over 20 years, I'm looking forward to home raised beef.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Baymule said:


> Thanks @misfitmorgan. Goldie is gaining nicely. I'm ready for some BEEF. While we raise chicken, pork and lamb, nothing takes the place of beef. I haven't had cattle for over 20 years, I'm looking forward to home raised beef.



I bet you are. Home raised is so much tastier then store bought. We lucked out when we traded two piglets for 30Lbs of ground beef spring of last year. We still have about 6 Lbs left. It makes a nice change up from the pork and chicken. We bought some steaks from a local guy who has his cows USDA butchered but we are almost out already.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

How is Goldie or is he gone now since its march?


----------



## Baymule

Ffagirl22 said:


> How is Goldie or is he gone now since its march?


He is fat and sassy. A friend is coming over Sunday to help us load him. He’s bringing his Border Collie. Then we’ll take him to slaughter Monday morning.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Hey @Baymule  my steer is going in on Sunday and will be killed on monday. What do u think your live weight is? We might have to do a live weight to finish comparison


----------



## Baymule

I have no idea. The slaughterhouse doesn’t have live weight scales.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Ok u gotta make it difficult I'll get a live weight and a hanging weight and a finale in the freezer weight


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Crealcritter said:


> Bay will you please post pics of before and after slaughterhouse? I'm just curious... well more like envious, you guys are getting homegrown beef.


Why are you envious. Doesn’t that mean your jealous of something


----------



## Baymule

Ffagirl22 said:


> Why are you envious. Doesn’t that mean your jealous of something


He just bought a place. He wants some sheep and a steer to raise for the freezer. But he has to build fences. Before he can build new fences, he has to clean fence rows, take up the old fence, he’s got a lot to do! LOL LOL


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Baymule said:


> He just bought a place. He wants some sheep and a steer to raise for the freezer. But he has to build fences. Before he can build new fences, he has to clean fence rows, take up the old fence, he’s got a lot to do! LOL LOL


Oop I know how that feels I had to help my dad build 4 barn houses and clean all the areas up plus got barns and corrals ! Not fun


----------



## Baymule

Ffagirl22 said:


> Oop I know how that feels I had to help my dad build 4 barn houses and clean all the areas up plus got barns and corrals ! Not fun


But look at all the experience you gained! LOL


----------



## Baymule

@Crealcritter i had to read that to my husband. We both chuckled as I read your comment. We bought this place and there was nothing on it but a double wide. We hit the ground running and have come a long way since then and you are right, now we are able to slow down a little and enjoy the fruits of our labors. But we don’t slow down much, LOL. While we don’t have to build infrastructure, we stay busier than a three legged cat in a sandbox. Yesterday I spent most of the morning sitting in the grass hugging lambs and dogs. It was such a gorgeous day! Husband took pictures, they are on my lambing thread. We are having a blast. The hard work keeps us in good physical shape and we are happier than we have ever been. We both pray that you and your wife enjoy your new place as much as we enjoy ours.

One more thing,  we are envious of your pond! The pictures you posted of you and the grandkids fishing were all too sweet. Wish we had a pond!


----------



## Baymule

Mmmmm..... fried frog legs! Yummy! Be sure. To cut the tendons behind the knee or they will jump out of the pan! Don’t wait for SHTF, fry some now!


----------



## Baymule

Goldie is loaded on the trailer and we leave at 7:15 in the morning. Don’t have far to go, but will have to stop at car wash to wash trailer out.


----------



## farmerjan

Less feed less chore time and soon to be meat in the freezer.... YAY


----------



## Simpleterrier

How long did it take to load. I hauled a cow in for my sis and my steer in. I had more time on the road then anything. Drove to sis house 20 minutes loaded cow took about 10 minutes. Drove back home load steer took 3 minutes drove to kill plant 30 minutes unloaded spent 15 minutes. Drove back to sis house to drop trailer and bil off 50 minutes drove home 20 minutes.

My steer half waygu and half holstein 1215lbs 
Cow half waygu and half holstein 1475lbs she was a 3yr old dry cow


----------



## Baymule

Sheep manure I can let dry and sweep out. Goldie splattered up the walls and made a huge mess. At the car wash, DH washing truck off now.
Estimated live weight 900-1000 pounds. 17 months old.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101

Got any pics of him now!


----------



## farmerjan

One of these times, go by a truck stop with scales, and get them to weigh the truck and trailer so you have a "base weight".  Then the next time you take an animal, all you have to do is go by and get a loaded weight and you will have a  pretty accurate weight on the animal/s in the trailer.  Or you can take it loaded and then  weigh after you unload on the way home,  same trip,  to know.  Yeah, it costs a couple dollars to get a weight... if you go back within 24 hours it is a "reweigh" and usually only costs another dollar to do.  But this will give you a lot better idea of weight.


----------



## Simpleterrier

My empty weight is wrote down on the back of my sun visor. My buddy owns a scale at a scrap yard less then 5 miles from us


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> One of these times, go by a truck stop with scales, and get them to weigh the truck and trailer so you have a "base weight".  Then the next time you take an animal, all you have to do is go by and get a loaded weight and you will have a  pretty accurate weight on the animal/s in the trailer.  Or you can take it loaded and then  weigh after you unload on the way home,  same trip,  to know.  Yeah, it costs a couple dollars to get a weight... if you go back within 24 hours it is a "reweigh" and usually only costs another dollar to do.  But this will give you a lot better idea of weight.


That’s what we did with Wilbur, the 500 pound boar that turned out to weigh 820 pounds! His hanging weight was 506. He was a BIG BOY.


----------



## Mini Horses

So now you are shopping for feeder pigs???    😁


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> So now you are shopping for feeder pigs???    😁


Picking up 3 tomorrow! And so it begins......again......   



Crealcritter said:


> We all want more info on Goldie 😉


Goldie's hanging weight is 502 pounds. @farmerjan do you have any idea of percentages and what live weight might have been?


----------



## farmerjan

Hanging weight is usually about 55-65% average... I would say since he was a little young that he weighed 900+/-.... need to see how much fat cover he had.... younger will have more bone than meat(muscle) .... but will be tender....
How old was he?   Yeah I'd say in the 850-950 range probably... MAYBE 1,000 but.....

I'm better at looking at an animal and guessing live weight....


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Hanging weight is usually about 55-65% average... I would say since he was a little young that he weighed 900+/-.... need to see how much fat cover he had.... younger will have more bone than meat(muscle) .... but will be tender....
> How old was he?   Yeah I'd say in the 850-950 range probably... MAYBE 1,000 but.....
> 
> I'm better at looking at an animal and guessing live weight....




He was 17 months old, friend that we bought him from guessed between 900 and 1,000 pounds.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, sounds about what I would guess.... he ought to know since you got him from that guy and he has cattle.....


----------



## farmerjan

Go by somewhere with scales and get a weight on the truck trailer and then you will have a good base weight  for future reference.


----------



## Simpleterrier

@Baymule  my live weight was 1215 and hanging weight was 689. Did u get your meat back ? how long to they let hang ?what all did  u have made?


----------



## Baymule

We pick it up tomorrow. 

T-bone
Rib eye bone in
Flank steak
Sirloin
Round steak tenderized
Chuck roast
Brisket 1/2
Stew meat
Ground beef
Rump roast, Pike Peaks roast and Arm roast-all sliced 1/4" for jerky 2 lb pkgs
Short ribs
Liver, Heart, Tongue
Soup bones
Marrow bones
Tail


----------



## farmerjan

Just something to think about.... I like steaks with a bone.... but getting rib eyes and other steaks without bones makes for much less storage space in the freezer.  I get packages of the backbone and use them for soup also or use them with bbq like short ribs.  Has to be off an animal less than 30 months due to mad cow disease.  I also get back all the extra fat for whatever I may need it for.... can make some tallow which is basically the same as lard from hog fat.....
I can barely weight for my steer to go get killed.  Wish I could get a date I would do this charolais heifer, she is in real good condition.


----------



## Baymule

Rib eye bones are hard enough to give to the dogs. My dogs say


----------



## Simpleterrier

U forgot 

Hanger steak
Skirt stack 
Mock tender steak

Round steaks made into jerky

30lbs of hot dogs and 12lbs of honey beef sticks.

This will be interesting bay.
If u don't mind I'd like to compare cost to have processed. I'm getting half I sold half of mine. 

It might be next week before I get mine back.

I'm gonna do a complete weight break down


----------



## Simpleterrier

The honey beef sticks are the best only problem they make your fingers sticky when u go hunting


----------



## Baymule

Crealcritter said:


> OXTAIL SOUP is the bomb dot com


I KNOW! I offered it to my son in law who is a terrific cook, but he declined. So I get it! What do you put in your soup?


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> U forgot
> 
> Hanger steak
> Skirt stack
> Mock tender steak
> 
> Round steaks made into jerky
> 
> 30lbs of hot dogs and 12lbs of honey beef sticks.
> 
> This will be interesting bay.
> If u don't mind I'd like to compare cost to have processed. I'm getting half I sold half of mine.
> 
> It might be next week before I get mine back.
> 
> I'm gonna do a complete weight break down


I forgot, got the skirt steak too. No hot dogs of beef sticks, nor jerky. This place does not do added value items. 

Their charge is $65 kill fee plus $1.10 for vacuum sealed


----------



## misfitmorgan

When we get our calves done I'm definitely asking for flank and skirt steak, those alone are $12+ per lb locally while I can buy T-bones for $5/lb and porterhouse for $6/lb. 

I'm sure your beef will be delicious Bay! We still have 10 or 11 months before we will have our beef


----------



## Baymule

We picked up our half today. 6 boxes, as BJ brought them out of the car, he stepped on a scale. After subtracting his weight, we came up with 224 pounds. Included in that are 6 bags of soup bones. We will have steaks tomorrow night. He wanted to go to town and eat lunch, so we did. Generally when we eat out we aren’t hungry that evening.

Our back seat






The freezer. That is a slab of bacon on the top shelf and the very bottom is pork. There is also some beef in the door shelves but I didn’t take a picture.





The meat looks real nice. I’ll post pictures of what I cook tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

They are holding the other half until next Friday. Our DD couldn’t meet us this weekend.


----------



## Simpleterrier

So 224 lbs of meat processed for around 315 if I did my math eight


----------



## Baymule

It was $617 for the whole steer.


----------



## Baymule

We had rib eye steaks last night. I was pleased with the fat marbling in the meat. It was tender and tasted good. Overall cost was low, sure couldn’t go to the store and buy what we have for what it cost us to buy, raise and have Goldie processed.


----------



## Baymule

Grass fed has yellow fat from the carotene in the grass. I don’t have enough grass to sustain a steer, so he was grain fed.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sure looks yummy!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Very good marbling for that age steer.  You did  real good. 
  The fat will also be more yellow on different breeds fo cattle too.  Guernseys are always yellowish due to their  natural beta carotene in their bodies.  That is where the whold Golden Guernsey milk thing got going.... on grass they have a much stronger yellow tint.... but even on grain and silage, their milk has a slight tint from the beta carotene in their system.


----------



## Grant

Crealcritter said:


> Better being subjective here...


That’s the key.  I like grain fed.  I call grass fed beef...bad beef.


----------



## farmerjan

@Crealcritter  you are exactly right.  Grass fed and finished is a firmer and "harder flesh.... like someone who sits  around compared to someone who has an outdoor physical job.  Meat is muscle.  The flavor comes from what they eat, and grass has more flavor.... there are more CLA's which are better for your body's functions.  If it is grass FINISHED properly, with the animal gaining over 2 lbs a day,  and the grass providing the nutrients necessary for a good fat cover on the meat, it will be as tender as  any grain fed.  Most people do not know how to FINISH grass fed animals and do not keep the gain up to do it right.  It takes someone very good with grazing/grasses/ and the right kind of grass to finish on.  I do not claim to be the best at finishing on grass because it takes very good vegetative  growing to do it.  
Grain fed will provide the kind of gain to not only put weight on but to also get the animal to marble well.  It is more forgiving of the quality of the hay/roughage as it will provide what that does not.  The interior marbling is more important to the tenderness of meat than anything.  
Animals will finish faster on grain.... there is a much smaller level of CLA's in grain finished meat.   You do  not have to get the animal to mature as  there will be more fat throughout the meat before maturity.... they will put on both meat and fat as well as grow bone.... with grass the bone/body structure will grow first.

Badly finished or not correctly finished grass fed will be tougher..... age has alot to do with toughness too.  

I don't think I would like Wagyu beef for the simple fact that it is so "marbled", to look like you are eating half fat.... I don't want meat so "tender" that I can cut a steak with a fork.... I want a firm piece of meat to bite into and chew.... not shoe leather... but I want to have something that does not just "melt in my mouth".


----------



## Baymule

Grass fed beef is a big deal around here. there is even a restaurant in town where a ranch markets their own beef. They make a darn good hamburger. haven't tried their steaks. 









						Buy Beef Online, Steaks, Ranch Raised Meat | JT2 Beef
					

Buy All Natural Beef, Grass Fed Steaks, Pasture Raised With NO Hormones, Antibiotics, or Steroids. Just ranch raised Beef...Straight Off The Ranch!




					www.jt2beef.com
				




The all grass fed beef that I have had had a good flavor but was kinda tough and chewy. The hamburger, tenderized round steak and roasts that I cooked to falling apart, were very good, all steaks required a good set of teeth. 

Which is best? that answer is up to the individual. 

With a serious lack of enough grass here, I didn't nave a lot of choice, so had to hay and feed. Having my druthers, I'd druther pasture raise a steer until age 2 years, then pen and feed out for a couple of months to put a good finish on him. For the time I had available to use that particular pen and the feeding schedule I had, I am quite pleased with the results.


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan I've had wagyu beef and it was a treat, Delicious. I did a reverse sear on it and smoked up the house, giving rise to my mantra, WHEN IT'S SMOKING, ITS COOKING, WHEN IT'S BLACK IT'S DONE.   

A friend bought a bunch of it off what I call the dead meat counter, also known as the past selling date meat. He brought us some and I researched how to best prepare it because I didn't want to mess it up. Darn good. Try it if you ever get the chance.


----------



## Grant

Baymule said:


> I've had wagyu beef and it was a treat,


My bull is 1/2 wagyu so my calves will all be 1/4.   Can’t wait.


----------



## Baymule

Grant said:


> My bull is 1/2 wagyu so my calves will all be 1/4.   Can’t wait.


Wagu fat marbling has a lower melting point. Look up reverse sear, it’s a great way to cook steaks.


----------



## Simpleterrier

So @Baymule  I got 280lbs back cost is 55 dollars slaughter charge .64 a lb cut and vacuumed. But I also go 30lbs of hot dogs 10lbs of jerky and 14lbs of honey beef sticks for a total of $405


----------



## Simpleterrier

The steer I took in was half waygu. He has a lot fat. I raise mine out on pasture. I get weaned calves between thanksgiving and Xmas keep in barn untill grass starts growing then I kick them out to pasture the get grain the whole time. Then when grass is done they come back in untill march


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule , I would certainly try Wagyu beef.  And I might like it.  But, I like my grass fed beef... and the jerseys are more tender than other breeds even though there is not as much meat on the frame being a dairy breed.  I like it too because it has just a little sweeter taste....
Like someone said.... (maybe you)  Personal preference.


----------



## Kusanar

farmerjan said:


> @Baymule , I would certainly try Wagyu beef.  And I might like it.  But, I like my grass fed beef... and the jerseys are more tender than other breeds even though there is not as much meat on the frame being a dairy breed.  I like it too because it has just a little sweeter taste....
> Like someone said.... (maybe you)  Personal preference.


I have seen people saying that a Jersey x Angus is a good cross. There is actually a big dairy farmer milks jerseys and has a system where his best producing 1/3 of the cows are bred with sexed jersey semen to only produce heifers, then the lower producing 2/3 get bred to angus to make beef cows. Seems to work well with that combo.


----------

